# Custom made fish tank



## nightkitten

We have taken part of our wall below the stairs and have thought of having a goldfish tank there. 

Does anyone on here know or can recommend a company that makes custom made fish tanks please?

We are near Brighton.


----------



## NaomiM

I've heard this one recommended though not tried them myself: ND AQUATICS LTD They're in Hertfordshire but will deliver within the UK.


----------



## HenryJordan

Sorry don't know about custom tank makers.
but you can Google to search them in your local area.


----------

